# Word of the Day - Cere



## debodun

Cere (noun) - a fleshy, membranous covering of the base of the upper mandible of a bird through which the nostrils open.

To determine the gender of a parakeet, look at its cere. The male has a cere that is either a pink, blue, or purplish-blue color. The female has a cere that is either white, light tan, or light blue.


----------



## SetWave

Very interesting, debodun. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sliverfox

If I remember  correctly,,it takes  a bit of time before their cere turns color.

My cousin in Florida used to raise parakeets..
Dad bought home a cage full of them  for  my sons.

All the chirping  bothered step mother.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Between the cere and plumage, male birds are the most colourful in the bird world.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not *all birds have* distinct *ceres*, therefore a visible cere can help narrow down a *bird's* species quickly. The color, size, shape, and texture can *all* also be great clues to the specific *bird* showing a cere, particularly if the cere contrasts well with the bill or facial plumage coloration.

My Parakeet Jasmine has a light tan cere with a few speckles of blue on the bottom.  Her body feathers are a beautiful skyish blue while her head feathers are white.  Her flight feathers are white, black and gray speckled.  She is gorgeous!


----------



## horseless carriage

Cere is all that's left when you don't sin.


----------



## peramangkelder

In Australia those little Parakeets are known as Budgies or Budgerigars and they are native to Australia
The male Budgerigars with their purple ceres can be taught to talk but one does need patience


----------



## Ruthanne

peramangkelder said:


> In Australia those little Parakeets are known as Budgies or Budgerigars and they are native to Australia
> The male Budgerigars with their purple ceres can be taught to talk but one does need patience


One of my departed males spoke.  I would repeat things to him and he'd say them back after awhile.  He was very smart and a wonderful little fellow.  His cere turned a pretty blue when he was full grown.


----------



## Rosemarie

Last year, I bought two baby budgies after my old one died. My other bird is some sort of parrot and I wondered why it seemed to prefer one budgie over the other. Now that the cere colour has developed, I can see that the favoured one is female, the other is male.


----------



## RubyK

I have never owned a pet bird and it is interesting to learn about a cere. I am a birdwatcher and feed them all through the winter. Now I wonder if a wild bird has a cere.


----------



## RubyK

Ruthanne ~ I love this sentence in your reply. "One of my departed males spoke."

Taken out of context, it is an interesting statement.


----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


> I have never owned a pet bird and it is interesting to learn about a cere. I am a birdwatcher and feed them all through the winter. Now I wonder if a wild bird has a cere.


Birds of prey, owls, doves, skuas, turkeys, curassows, and parrots have ceres.


----------



## RubyK

@Aunt Marg ~ Thanks for the above information. That was fast!


----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


> @Aunt Marg ~ Thanks for the above information. That was fast!


I actually had to look it up, Ruby, because your question got me thinking.


----------



## mellowyellow

Hello mate!


----------

